# Tascam US122mk2 hookup.



## keyboard (Jan 6, 2011)

Hi Guys,

If using the Tascam, its USB goes to computer. Do i still need to hook its line out to the Pc ?


----------



## JohnM (Apr 11, 2006)

No, the line out goes to the system you want to meaure, but first you should make a connection from the line out (right channel) to the line in (right channel) and make sure that measuring that piece of wire gives a sensible result.


----------

